# Icônes films dans les piles



## Fìx (3 Avril 2009)

Bonjour!

J'ai installé il y a peu Périan, le logiciel permettant de lire tout type de fichier (ou presque) avec Quicktime et donc, surtout, c'qui m'intéressait, lire les films depuis Front Raw...

Seulement, j'm'étais amusé à changer chaque Icône par défault de mes films (en l'occurence, celle-ci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) par des miniatures des affiches des films en question... (j'vous le conseille, c'est très très pratique et classieux!^^)

Et depuis l'installation de Périan, ça remplace toutes les icônes par des aperçu vidéos.

Depuis le Finder, j'ai trouvé la solution... il suffit de décocher "Aperçu à la place des icônes" comme ceci :



​

Mais mon problème est au niveau des piles... comme vous pouvez le voir sur les captures d'écran ci-dessous :

*SANS PERIAN :*​







*AVEC PERIAN :*



​
Si quelqu'un sait comment paramètrer l'affichage des piles, je lui serai très reconnaissant!^^

Merci d'avance de vos réponses!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Si tu utilises VLC il y a peut-être conflit entre les fichiers .dstore de présentation des icônes.
Désinstalle VLC pour voir si ça ne résout pas le problème.


----------



## Fìx (3 Avril 2009)

Bin ça m'ennuie de désinstaller VLC dans la mesure où c'est quand même mon lecteur privilégié... :rose:

J'étais interessé par Perian uniquement pour pouvoir me servir de Front Raw pour lire mes films tranquillement avec ma télécommande depuis mon lit! 

À la limite, je préfère me passer de Perian ou m'habituer à ces icônes que de désinstaller VLC.. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Non mais fait le pour le test après tu peux le remettre .


----------



## Fìx (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non mais fait le pour le test après tu peux le remettre .




Bon tu m'as convaincu.... j'l'ai fait! (non sans faire un p'tit "gloups!"^^)

Et, malgré un redémarrage, toujours le même problème! 

Je sais que Quicktime (basique) met par défaut des aperçus sur les vidéos qu'il peut lire... par exemple, sur les .mov (comme les vidéos prises avec Photo Booth)... donc j'en déduis que, comme Perian aide Quicktime à lire d'autres formats, il (Quicktime) génère des aperçus à tous ces nouveaux formats... (dont les .avi)

Donc, je pense qu'il faut chercher du côté de Quicktime... et j'ai regardé dans les préférences de ce dernier, et j'ai rien vu qui pourrait répondre à ma question...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Tu as trouvé une solution à ton problème ? (à part convertir tes fichiers aux formats lisibles par Quicktime)

Avec Snow Leopard ton problème sera résolu mais bon c'est par pour tout de suite.


----------



## Fìx (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as trouvé une solution à ton problème ?



C'est gentil de t'en inquiéter!  (j'osais pas "uper" le sujet!:rose

C'est un problème sans en être un... puisque le finder me permet de continuer à utiliser mes belles icônes d'affiches....

C'est donc surtout le caprice d'un perfectionniste! (remarque, ne le sommes tous pas tous plus ou moins à partir du moment où on s'équipe d'un MAC? :rateau: )

Mais c'est vrai que ça aurait été sympa que ça continue à m'les afficher dans les piles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C0rentin a dit:


> Avec Snow Leopard ton problème sera résolu mais bon c'est par pour tout de suite.



J'crois que j'vais devoir l'attendre pour ça, effectivement! 

Merci de tes réponses en tout cas!


----------



## Fìx (5 Avril 2009)

J'vais quand même vous expliquer un truc que je fais, pour ceux que ça intéresse, pour pouvoir attribuer à vos films, de jolies icônes d'affiche... 

Pour ça, j'utilise Photoshop...

À la base, quand je chope l'image sur Google et qu'elle atterrit sur mon bureau, voilà à quoi elle ressemble :




Y'a un petit cadre blanc autour. (qui veut certainement dire, je suppose, que l'image n'a pas été modifié par votre ordi)


Tout irait bien si au moment de copier l'icône et de l'attribuer au film, ce genre d'icône n'apparaissait pas à la place :






 ou encore : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Ce qui ne présente plus aucun intérêt! lol^^

Donc j'utilise Photoshop, crée une modification quelconque et l'enregistre, pour enfin avoir une icône utilisable à cet effet. 

Pour simplifier la chose, j'ai créé un petit script photoshop qui automatise la chose. (je le joins à  ce message)

Dedans se trouvent deux scripts :

- Le premier se nomme : *"TRANSFORMER EN ICONE DROITE"*

Celui-ci duplique le calque d'arrière plan, ré-aplati l'image, enregistre l'image et fini par la fermer.

Ca crée donc une icône toute simple comme celles que j'utilise. (visibles dans les captures d'écran de mon premier message de ce sujet)




- Le deuxième : *"TRANSFORMER EN ICONE DÉCOLLÉE"*

Celui-ci va déformer l'image de manière à lui donner l'effet d'une affiche décollée (voire image à suivre), le script "enregistre l'image sous", et crée un nouveau fichier en PNG sur le bureau.

Il restera à transformer cette image en icône grâce à un logiciel type : Img2icns" ou "Pic2icon" pour avoir une icône détourée.




J'imagine que pour faire toute cette manipulation, on pourrait encore plus automatiser la chose en utilisant Applescript ou Automator.... mais là j'suis plus le mieux placé pour vous expliquer!^^


Voilà voilà... j'espère vous avoir donné envie de vous y mettre... si ce n'était pas déjà fait!^^_(l'image de base que j'ai utilisé pour l'explication : http://nikosan.com/blog/images/soleil-levant.jpg )_​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Tu as aussi ça pour faire encore plus classe.


----------



## Fìx (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as aussi ça pour faire encore plus classe.




C'est vrai que ça en jette pas mal!! 

Dommage que je n'ai pas eu ce document avant de commencer mes icônes, j'aurai sans doute adopté ce style! 

Le problème c'est que maintenant, j'me crois pas capable de trouver le courage de tout recommencer! :rateau:

Par contre j'le garde quelque part... clair que ça m'servira!^^

Merci du lien!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

J'oubliais il y en a des belles ici aussi !


----------



## Fìx (7 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'oubliais il y en a des belles ici aussi !



Viii! ^^

Mais alors j'me suis creusé un peu pour savoir comment j'pourrai créer un script sur photoshop qui permettrait d'adapter directement n'importe quelle affiche qu'on importerait dans le DVD dans un endroit donné (en l'occurance, dans l'emplacement de la pochette DVD prévu à cet effet)

Mais là je sèche! :rose:


----------



## Boldinger (5 Décembre 2009)

Dans le finder, quand tu es dans le dossier films
Pomme + J 
afficher les apercu a la place des icones

J'esper t'aider

@+


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

Boldinger a dit:


> Dans le finder, quand tu es dans le dossier films
> Pomme + J
> afficher les apercu a la place des icones
> 
> ...



Merci mais non..... c'est tout le contraire justement! Et j'le disais dès le premier message! :rateau: Mais merci quand même! 

Tiens mais d'ailleurs, on va dire que c'est résolu tout ça!... 

_(remarque non en fait ; tu vois Corentin, SL n'a pas réglé mon problème...  ... mais enfin bon, pô grave! J'suis passé à aut'chose!^^)_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Je pensais que c'était une option , désolé.


----------

